# Bordeaux Airport to La Rochelle



## Happy Girl (29 Mar 2009)

Can anybody tell me the best way to transfer from Bordeaux Airport to La Rochelle. Is there a train facility or just buses?


----------



## Padraigb (29 Mar 2009)

There are trains from Gare St. Jean to La Rochelle. Look here:  )it helps if you know French!)


----------



## EvilDoctorK (30 Mar 2009)

From Bordeaux Airport to downtown (including I think Gare St. Jean) there's a pretty poor bus service (no better than one bus per 1/2 hour I think)

Taxi is about €30-40 - the one way system downtown means they've to drive quite a long way around the ring road to get to anything on the station side of downtown.. or that's what they claim anyway  ... Assuming there's no traffic a taxi to the station will take about about 20 minutes


----------



## Happy Girl (30 Mar 2009)

EvilDoctorK said:


> Taxi is about €30-40 - the one way system downtown means they've to drive quite a long way around the ring road to get to anything on the station side of downtown.. or that's what they claim anyway  ... Assuming there's no traffic a taxi to the station will take about about 20 minutes


 
Tks EvilDoctorK but am I right in presuming you are talking about Bordeaux Airport to Bordeaux centre. I am looking for details from Bordeaux Airport to La Rochelle which according to Google is about 123km and which I presume would cost much more than 30-40euro. Can you confirm my presumption is correct as I would be v pleasantly surprised if the taxi journey to La Rochelle cost only 30-40euro.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (30 Mar 2009)

Sorry yes - ... Taxi I'm referring to is from Bordeaux Airport to Bordeaux downtown / train station.

At standard French taxi prices I imagine a taxi from Bordeaux to La Rochelle would be hugely expensive.


----------

